# NEW PRODUCT 32 Scale Dive Bell



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crow's Nest Models is proud to announce a new product! 

A 32 scale Diving Bell... a great companion to the Moebius Flying Sub kit!

Development and casting are already completed and these will be available in good quantities at Wonderfest and after the show. Molds and casting for this kit are being done by Jimmy Flintstone. Price will be set in the next few days somewhere around $160. The kit comes with complete interior and four figures... Nelson and Russian Science babe for the interior, and two detailed divers for the exterior! I may offer an exterior only kit in the future, but for now I offer this wonderfully detailed kit.

If interested in getting on the list, please send an e-mail to crowsnestmodels at verizon.net replace the "at" with the @ symbol, of course. Put "Dive Bell Order" in the Subject. Sorry... I will get my site back up soon. I will also be stocking up the catalogs as soon as possible.

Cheers

Drew

More announcements to come in the next few days!

...and yes there is a 32 scale mini-sub coming right behind it!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*...a few more pics*

...just a few more pics... Lou Dalmaso has done a beautiful build of the kit... so I expect he will chime in soon with a build log and his opinions.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*chime...chime...*

Like Drew said!

now that the cat is out of the bag, I can post some pics.

it's a really well designed kit that faithfully recreates the bell in all it's detailed glory. right down to the lettering on the panels. the whole deal is about the size of a baseball

And if I was able to sink a couple of LEDs into it to light it up, who knows what you genius types will think up.

the door comes to be built as either open or closed, but is easy enought to make operable with a little work (same with the big read hatch latch)

it a beaut!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

A great addition. I think I'd hang it from the ceiling on a wire.

Now for the mini-subs.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!! Lou, that is a great build! I've seen many "garage kits" over the decades but this has nothing in common with any of them. This looks like a Fine Molds quality injection kit. I think that is the nicest Irwin Allen kit I've ever seen. When are you doing a 1/12 Chariot?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks, it was a fun build

but I think we need to nudge Drew to make some of the parts needed to turn the diving bell into the ship used in Lost in Space ("cousin Zeno's" ?)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I will look into it after the show, but it looks like a pretty cool scratch mod to be done by the builder!

Drew


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

At almost 3" in diameter, it would scale nicely under the Heller Breitling Orbiter as an updated LIS Raft. And a Minisub?! Damn, Drew, I'm going to have to switch scales. These are irresistible.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great work, Drew -- as always.

I'll certainly be snagging one of these at Wonderfest.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Of course, if you don't want Drewid's beautiful rendition, you can always shell out a few $1000 and buy the 7" tall original, as seen on page 203 of the current Profiles in History catalogue. 
http://profilesinhistory.com/hollyw...ilia-auction-44-catalog-complete/viewdownload
(Go down to page 205 for John Robinson's space suit, or to page 368 for a truly decent set of limited edition Star Trek Enterprises, at a truly decent price, compared to...)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Good news! With the case of kits on the way from Custom Replicas already, I actually have enough kits to cover the entire list so the wait is over! I wiull have the final instructions done by tomorrow night. I sent e-mails out to all I had on the list a few minutes ago... so if you did not recieve it please PM me or e-mail me again!

Drew


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, this is out of my price range, but it would look cool painted up in white and turquoise with NUMA lettering from the Clive Cussler books.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:hat: I got both of my Apple 1 diving Bell kits a couple of weeks ago, and am still compiling paint references for it so I can commence building one of them in a couple of weekends.
A great source of images of the original set prop, as it exists today in San Diego, can be found here:

http://www.nimr.net/appleone/

Thanks for a great companion piece for the Moebius Flying Sub, Andrew! I can't wait to finish it! :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> :hat: I got both of my Apple 1 diving Bell kits a couple of weeks ago, and am still compiling paint references for it so I can commence building one of them in a couple of weekends.
> A great source of images of the original set prop, as it exists today in San Diego, can be found here:
> 
> http://www.nimr.net/appleone/
> ...


Holy Smoke Seaview!!Awesome pics!!!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Great Pics! I totally look forward to seeing your build(s)! It was recently pointed out to me that the NIMR decal for the stripe around the middle of the Dive Bell is too big... oops... it is. I will be doing a run of corrected decals and will make them available to anyone who bought the kit for free, of course. It may take a few weeks... but I will make great effort to reach everyone when they are ready... I just mention it now so you can take it into account.
Drew


----------



## tristarrover (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi There, I have bought a 32 scale Diving Bell does anybody have a idea of the color schemes on the interior of the Diving Bell. Thankyou


----------

